# Rodpod selber bauen????



## Ecky (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo 
Ich wollte mir evtl. einen rodpod bauen, hat jemand vielleicht sowas wie ne bauanleitung???
Da ich mich in der Lehre zum Schlosser befinde habe ich alle möglichkeiten, aber nen Bauplan wär schon ne super sache danke 
gruß Ecky|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Schau Dich doch mal im Karpfenforum nach einem gerad sehr aktuellen Thread um, da kannst Du bestimmt einige Anregungen gewinnen... #6

... konkrete Baupläne wird Dir aber niemand geben können, etwas Eigeninitiative und Improvisationsvermögen gehören zu allen Vorhaben... #h


----------



## nixenfischer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

servus,
bin auch schlosser und wollte mir eins bauen. schau mal unter www.asv-dalbke.de unter downloads nach.  das ist meineserachtens die professionellste im netz. ich denk, das ding is auch echt vielseitig und stabil. bei mir scheiterte es an einer fräsmaschine, da ich nicht mehr in meinem lehrbetrieb arbeite und an der zeit. vielleicht schaffst du es ja.

grüsse vom nixenfischer


----------



## Uschi+Achim (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Hallo Ecky,
wir haben die Eigenbau Rod Pods seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz und sie haben sich bestens bewährt.
Die genaue Anleitung und einige Fotos habe ich unter:
ASV Dalbke e.V. - Tipps+Tricks online gestellt.







Ich habe inzwischen noch einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen.
Weitere "Einsatzfotos" von den Rod Pods findest du auf "Uschis Angelseiten".

Falls du Fragen hast, kannst du dich gern an mich wenden.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Ecky (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Danke danke danke ich denke ich werde mir den von Uschi und Achim bauen!!!
hoffe nur das ich das hinbekomme


----------



## Igor (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



			
				Uschi+Achim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ecky,
> ...
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen noch einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen.
> ...



@ Achim,
Welche Veränderungen?

Und noch eine Frage:
Wie standfest ist euer Rod Pod? Mein Dreibein war schon ein Paar mal durch die Brässen umgekipt geworden.


----------



## Carp Dav (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

@ Uschi+Achim

Super Teil habt ihr da gebaut !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sauber verarbeitet, sieht gut und stabil aus.

Respekt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Moin Uschi!

Sach mal wie hoch sind denn die Materialkosten? Nur so einen Anhaltswert...

DANKE!

Kai


----------



## Uschi+Achim (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Antworten zu euren Fragen zum Rod Pod:

Änderungen:
z.B. zusätzlicher Einbau von Rutenauflagen zur Aufnahme des Rutenendstückes bei hochgestelltem Rod Pod (siehe Foto).

Stabilität:
Das Rod Pod ist sehr standfest. Kann zusätzlich noch mit Steinen gesichert werden. (Ist bis jetzt noch nicht umgekippt)

Kosten:
Kann ich nicht angeben, da ich nicht alle Teile bezahlen mußte. (Restbestände)! 
Wenn man das gesamte Material z.B. im Baumarkt kaufen muß, lohnt sich der Eigenbau bei den heutigen Rod Pod Preisen wohl kaum.

MfG
Achim


----------



## scarred (29. März 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Ich hab auch mal versucht ein Rodpod zu Bauen (aus Holz) ich bin schier verückt geworden meiner Meinung nach lont sich das nicht.


----------



## Zpoll (30. März 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Hab auchma eins gebaut aus Holz, war in ner viertelstunde fertig:  
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/44/3210644/1024_3839623238643235.jpg
http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/44/3210644/1024_6231643461346632.jpg

War aber nur n Gag fuer n Kumpel zum Geburtstag, letztendlich hatter dann n Gekauftes Pod bekommen


----------



## Willhelm Klink (30. März 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Zpoll

das ist wirklich ne gute idee,die anregung muss ich mal überdenken :m  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



			
				Zpoll schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auchma eins gebaut aus Holz, war in ner viertelstunde fertig:
> http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/44/3210644/1024_3839623238643235.jpg
> http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/44/3210644/1024_6231643461346632.jpg
> 
> War aber nur n Gag fuer n Kumpel zum Geburtstag, letztendlich hatter dann n Gekauftes Pod bekommen




Sehr witzige Idee! #6 

Zeigt aber auch auf, dass selbst ein mehrere hundert Euro teures RodPod seine Wurzeln in der angespitzten Astgabel hat :q :q :q


----------



## aalkiller (19. April 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

so, 
angeregt durch euch habe ich nun auch mein traum-rodpod gebaut es wurde aus einem alten stativ und einer ausgediente fensterputzstange gebaut. danke für eure anregungen nun konnte ich mein langen wunsch nach einem pod erfüllen.
wenn der mensch doch blos nicht immer so faul wäre, wollte mir schon ein rodpod kaufen.
hier mehr bilder http://www.aalkiller.de/Bilder___Video/bilder___video.html


----------



## Mr. Pink (20. April 2006)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

das sieht doch ma richtig fett aus


----------



## diimon (26. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

ich bin anlagenmechaniker und arbeite viel mit rohren 
ich habe mir 
4 t-stücke 1/2" 
4 boden 45° 1/2" 
und 
3 meter rohr 1/2" 
geholt und die beiden bogen an an ein t-stück gedreht 
mit dem anderen genau so
auf das mitlere stück wir ein stück rohr von ca. 20 cm gedreht und wieder ein t-stück drauf , auf das untere t-stück wird eine muffe mittig geschweißt damit man das mittelrohr drauf schrauben kann 
das macht man 2 mal 
auf 4 rohre von ca 30-50 cm wird jeweils 1 mutter der größe des bissanzeigers geschweißt 
nur noch die passende länge der beine aussuschen und anschrauben 


das teil wiegt zwar bissl was aber ist top stabil :vik:

kosten wären bei ca. 20-30 euro


----------



## stefano89 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Schön dass du das so ausführlich beschreibst, aber Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!!! :vik:

Also ich würds gern mal sehn ;-)

Gruß Steffen


----------



## diimon (26. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Schön dass du das so ausführlich beschreibst, aber Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!!! :vik:
> 
> Also ich würds gern mal sehn ;-)
> 
> Gruß Steffen



anfang der woche kommen bilder rein


----------



## diimon (26. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

hier mal der anfang und eig der schwerste teil bei der herstellung eines rop-pod´s 
http://img121.*ih.us/i/sdc11765m.jpg

in einigen tagen kommen bilder vom kompletten pod da ich noch auf die restlichen teile gewinde drauf schneiden muss


----------



## MArvin123 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Finde die Idee garnicht schlecht! Ich persönlich hätte keine lust mir so nen Ding zu bauen ich glaub auch nicht das man unbedingt dabei billiger rum kommt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trend-Tripod-Rod...354065777?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item53e6c6ad71

Hab mir den vor ca. 1 Jahr gekauft er ist günstig und robust! 
Kann ihn nur empfehlen! 

Also Sorry das ich dir bei deinem eigentlichen Problem nicht helfen konnte aber würde an deiner Stelle das Ding kaufen!  

Gruß Marvin


----------



## diimon (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

ich arb eite gern mit metall und ich will sachen haben die auch mir gefallen und so wie ich es will , ich hab dafür nix gezahlt weil ich azubi bei einem sanitärbetrieb bin , aber wie ich die preise kenne sind das ca. 20 euro aber auch robust und etwas was nicht jeder hat


----------



## noob4ever (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

steht ihr alle aus tripods? ich habe einen mit 4 füßen gebaut, der steht viel besser als ein dreibein und hat nicht mehr arbeit.. ich lade dem nächste mal bildchen hoch


----------



## diimon (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

tripods mag ich garnich,
vertrau denen nicht so wirklich ^^ 
ich hab schon einige pod´s gebaut aber immer nur mit 4 beinen 
ist einfach nur bessere standfestigkeit wenn ein fisch dran ist


----------



## stefano89 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Ich denke der Vorteil von Tripods ist einfach, dass sie nicht wackeln können. Bei vierbeinern muss man genauer justieren, damit nichts wackelt.


----------



## ulf (29. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Hallo

Hat schon mal jemand ein altes Fotostativ zum Rodpod umgebaut ?  Das mit dem Tripod finde ich jetzt wieder praktischer, weil es nicht wackelt. Standfester bekommt man das auch recht gut, wenn man einfach etwas schweres drunter hängt. Das kann eine einfache Stofftasche mit ein paar Steinen oder mit Wasser gefüllte Tupper-Schachteln drin sein.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## diimon (29. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

finde 4 beine immer noch am besten ^^


----------



## diimon (30. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

ich hab mein pod endlich fertig 
http://img838.*ih.us/i/sdc11853t.jpg/


----------



## boarischahias (31. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Respekt! Gefällt mir!
Wie hast, bzw. wirst DU das Problem mit den verstellbaren Beinen lösen? So wie das RP jetzt aussieht, kann es ja nur auf einer ebenen Fläche abgestellt werden.
Wie schwer ist denn das RP jetzt?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## diimon (31. März 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

ich denke mal ich werde da paar 3/8 zoll rohre nehmen und die löcherreinmachen so das ich die beine dann zusammen verschrauben kann mit einer flügelschraube 
beine verstelen ist mir aber nicht so wichtig da meine angelsplätze alle eben sind ^^


----------



## noob4ever (2. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

tripod haben meist nen haken unten wo man nen eimer mit wasser drunterhängt (spart steine suchen oder bleie schleppen) finde vierbein trotzdem besser^^

und wie transportierst du dein rohrpod? ich denke es wird zu schwer und zu viel arbeit immer die füße ganz an/losschrauben

habe heute was geniales im obi gesehen, hatte leider keine zeit, aber ich gucks mir nochmal an, da gibts alurohre und sogar verbinder, denke damit kann man ein super teil basteln...
habe aber ein problem: woher bekomme ich den den passenden gewindebohrer? hatte bis jetzt gebrauchte sticks zersägt^^


----------



## diimon (2. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

der aufbau dauert nicht mal 2 minuten ^^

auf alu kannst du kein gewinde bohren weil das zu weich ist 
ansonsten geht mal zu nem klemtner und frag ich mal nach 1/2 zoll rohr 
meter kostet 2-3 euro
mein pod wiegt nicht mal 5 kilogramm


----------



## weserwaller (2. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



diimon schrieb:


> ...auf alu kannst du kein gewinde bohren weil das zu weich ist....



Aha |kopfkrat


----------



## noob4ever (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

ausser dass fast 100% der automotoren in deutschland aus alu sind, aber die haben ja keine gewinde mit den das ganze zusammenhält, ne? 
in RP kannste ein m6 gewinde reinschneiden und alles mit m6 zusammenschrauben und dich mal draufsetzt, das letzte was kaputt geht sind die gewinde


----------



## noob4ever (3. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

hier noch das bild von meinem prototyp (wiegt 1gk)

bis jetzt lassen sich nur die beine einklappen, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## diimon (4. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ausser dass fast 100% der automotoren in deutschland aus alu sind, aber die haben ja keine gewinde mit den das ganze zusammenhält, ne?
> in RP kannste ein m6 gewinde reinschneiden und alles mit m6 zusammenschrauben und dich mal draufsetzt, das letzte was kaputt geht sind die gewinde



aber ein alurohr mit einem gewinde versehen ist keine gute idee da der werkstoff schon so weich ist und dann wird auch noch die wandstärke verdünnt

automotoren bestelen aus aluguss 
das ist ein anderer werkstoff als alurohre 
der ist härter , viell härter


----------



## heinmama (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



diimon schrieb:


> aber ein alurohr mit einem gewinde versehen ist keine gute idee da der werkstoff schon so weich ist und dann wird auch noch die wandstärke verdünnt
> 
> automotoren bestehen aus aluguss
> das ist ein anderer werkstoff als alurohre
> der ist härter , viell härter




Sprach der Meister und hatte recht, des weiteren ist Aluguß auch temperatur beständiger als normales Alu.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



diimon schrieb:


> der aufbau dauert nicht mal 2 minuten ^^
> 
> auf alu kannst du kein gewinde bohren weil das zu weich ist
> ansonsten geht mal zu nem klemtner und frag ich mal nach 1/2 zoll rohr
> ...



Hallo,

wenn in Alu Gewinde benötigt wird, werden Gewindeeinsätze (Helicoil) verwendet, dann sind die Gewinde stabil.
------------------------------------------
http://www.pfeffer.ch/helicoil.htm
Ein Text zum Thema:
_HeliCoil_ ist überall dort unentbehrlich, wo Werkstoffe geringer Festigkeit, zum Beispiel _Aluminium_, _Alu_-Legierungen oder Magnesiumlegierungen zum Einsatz kommen.
-------------------------------------------
Das ist für dünnwandige Rohre aber nicht geeignet.

Für dünne Wandungen gibt es Blindnietmuttern.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## noob4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn in Alu Gewinde benötigt wird, werden Gewindeeinsätze (Helicoil) verwendet, dann sind die Gewinde stabil.
> ------------------------------------------
> ...



er will aber auf die rohre gewinde schneiden... was natürlich keinen sinn macht, wenn dann nimmt man vollalu für gewinde und die rohre macht man dann da fest oder nimmt die genannten einsätzen bzw. welche aus dem baumarkt (kunstoff mit metallmutter eingearbeitet, funktioniert wie ein dübel) 

ps. die alurohre kosten auch 2-3 euro pro meter (im baumarkt)


----------



## noob4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



heinmama schrieb:


> Sprach der Meister und hatte recht, des weiteren ist Aluguß auch temperatur beständiger als normales Alu.
> 
> Gr.
> 
> Heinmama


ihr müsst das auch mal realistisch betrachten, ein rod pod muss keine kurbelwelle bei 6.000 umdrehungen halten... 
alu aus dem baumarkt hällt für rod pod alle mal


----------



## noob4ever (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91783&page=6
2007 gabs schon mal da thema, für anregungen ganz gut
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=10309
auch von hier
http://www.aalkiller.de/Angelgerat/Angelstander/angelstander.html 
hab ich im netz gefunden


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



noob4ever schrieb:


> er will aber auf die rohre gewinde schneiden... was natürlich keinen sinn macht, wenn dann nimmt man vollalu für gewinde und die rohre macht man dann da fest oder nimmt die genannten einsätzen bzw. welche aus dem baumarkt (kunstoff mit metallmutter eingearbeitet, funktioniert wie ein dübel)
> 
> ps. die alurohre kosten auch 2-3 euro pro meter (im baumarkt)



... direkt auf die Alu-Rohre Gewinde schneiden, macht wirklich keinen Sinn, auch deshalb nicht, weil der weiche Werkstoff bei Verschmutzungen frißt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## noob4ever (7. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> ... direkt auf die Alu-Rohre Gewinde schneiden, macht wirklich keinen Sinn, auch deshalb nicht, weil der weiche Werkstoff bei Verschmutzungen frißt.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor



wenn man wirklich gute rohre bekommt mit einer dicken wandstäke, könnte man sogar machen, wenn das dann bisschen frisst wär gar nicht sooo schlim, da das rohrgewinde eh mit dem konus geschnitten wird...ich denke aber dass ein rod pod möglichst klein und schnell zusammenbaubar sein sollte...

ich bin grad auf der suche nach alurohren die schön in einander passen, zB 16er und 18 mit wandstäke 2, damit man damit schön verstellbare beine machen kann, mein prototyp hat 8 und 10 mm (wandstärke 1mm) das ist mir nicht stabil genug -.-, sind aber die einzigen im baumarkt die so schön in einander gehen, mal schauen was ebay sagt^^


----------



## diimon (8. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

alurohre sind zwar leicht aber verzonktes rohr ist besser da es nicht so leicht knickt und richtig stabil ist 
die wieder nicht so viel 

man hat ja kein rod das 4 meter lang ist und 1 rohr von 1 meter wiegt vill mal 800 gramm 
deswegen würde es sich lohnen verzinktes zu nehmen 
hat man mehr von


----------



## heinmama (8. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Wenn man Alu und verzinktes Material zusammenbringt,geht das Alu kaputt. Nicht vergessen das man die Verbindungsstellen gut isoliert. Hierfür gibt es Kunststoffbuchsen etc. .

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## noob4ever (8. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



diimon schrieb:


> alurohre sind zwar leicht aber verzonktes rohr ist besser da es nicht so leicht knickt und richtig stabil ist
> die wieder nicht so viel
> 
> man hat ja kein rod das 4 meter lang ist und 1 rohr von 1 meter wiegt vill mal 800 gramm
> ...



schlepp deins ein paar mal mit an see und zurück, danns chreib nochmal ob du bei stahl bleibst, wenn man verzinktes nimmt, muss man es recht dünn nehmen um gewicht zu sparen, also gewinnt man nichts damit, meine meinung, aber schreib mal einen kleinen testbericht nach ein paar einsätzen


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Wenn ein Spinnangler wie ich, möglichst viel Gewicht beim Tackle sparen will, dann kann ich es verstehen, weil er den ganzen Tag damit rumläuft. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach völlig irrelevant beim Ansitz auf Karpfen.
Die meisten verwenden eh einen Trolley bzw schleppen soviel Zeug mit, dass die paar Kilo ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein sind. Man muss das Pod nur 2 mal tragen und nicht den ganzen Tag....läuft man halt einmal mehr, selbst wenns ne weite Strecke ist. Ein eingefleischter Karpfenangler wird eh mehrmals laufen oder halt nen Trolley nehmen, wo sich dieses Problem eh erübrigt hat.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## noob4ever (9. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

habe ja geschrieben er soll einen testbericht schreiben...
aber du kannst dir ruhig nen kanister mit 5 liter wasser mit beipacken und es mitschleppen^^

ne quatsch, die meisten pods sind halt aus alu und alu kann man zuhause besser bearbeiten als stahl, sei es bohren, fräsen, gewinde schneiden egal was, ausserdem rostet es nicht, verzinktes blech muss man zusätzlich an den bearbeiteten stellen versigeln, muss man halt mal gucken wie es sich ergibt, wenn man gutes material zu hause hat und es nicht extra kaufen musst, warum nicht, ist ja auch ok wenn man das dann lackiert oder so


----------



## diimon (11. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



noob4ever schrieb:


> schlepp deins ein paar mal mit an see und zurück, danns chreib nochmal ob du bei stahl bleibst, wenn man verzinktes nimmt, muss man es recht dünn nehmen um gewicht zu sparen, also gewinnt man nichts damit, meine meinung, aber schreib mal einen kleinen testbericht nach ein paar einsätzen



wenn ich am see bin dann mit auto 
die strecke von auto zum platz ist 5 meter
ich hab dafür eine tasche und 1/2 " rohr ist dünn und nicht besonders schwer 

rosten tut es nicht da es verzinkt ist und zusätzlich grundiert und lakiert ist 

wie schon erwähnt kannst du auf alurohre kein gewinde draufschneiden da es zu dünn und zu weich ist

ich war am wochenenende wieder los und hab das pod mitgenommen , es ist sehr leicht aufzubauen und ist steht stabil


----------



## noob4ever (12. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



diimon schrieb:


> wenn ich am see bin dann mit auto
> die strecke von auto zum platz ist 5 meter
> ich hab dafür eine tasche und 1/2 " rohr ist dünn und nicht besonders schwer
> 
> ...


dein RP ist sicherlich sehr stabil, auf die v-auflagen würde ich aber noch gummischlauch oder sowas drüberziehen, damit die ruten besseren halt haben und für manche stellen wären verlängerbare füße von vorteil, jedenfalls gehts bei mir am see nicht ohne, da das ufer recht uneben ist

kannst ja mal schauen ob du ein rohr hast, das in deins reingeht, dann einfach das äußere rohr von der seite durchbohren und eine mutter draufschweißen, so kannst du mit einer schraube das innenrohr sichern, weißte wie ich das meine?


----------



## noob4ever (12. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

hab mal gemalt wie ich das meine..


----------



## diimon (13. April 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*



noob4ever schrieb:


> dein RP ist sicherlich sehr stabil, auf die v-auflagen würde ich aber noch gummischlauch oder sowas drüberziehen, damit die ruten besseren halt haben und für manche stellen wären verlängerbare füße von vorteil, jedenfalls gehts bei mir am see nicht ohne, da das ufer recht uneben ist
> 
> kannst ja mal schauen ob du ein rohr hast, das in deins reingeht, dann einfach das äußere rohr von der seite durchbohren und eine mutter draufschweißen, so kannst du mit einer schraube das innenrohr sichern, weißte wie ich das meine?



ich weiß wie du das meinst , werde ich auch machen 
aber nehme eine schraube mit einem flügelkopf dafür , geht einfacher


----------



## pike7889 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

kann ich nur bestätigen, das Pod ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Alexander1987 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

hey und haste den nun schon gebaut ich bin soweit wie du das ich mir einen selber baue brauche aber ein wenig hilfe kannst mir du da weiter helfen liebe gr aus den usa ohio .


----------



## Fozzyheinze (17. September 2011)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Hallo Sparfüchse und Bastelfraktion,

Ich hab hier im Board vor einiger Zeit was Interessantes gefunden, was sehr brauchbar scheint, einfach zu basteln und günstig ist:   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222950

man muss einfach nur auf die nächste Aktion beim Discounter warten und dann improvisieren - fertig.
Rutenhalter können durch elek. Bissanzeiger ersetzt werden etc.

Petri Heil


----------



## Shortay (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rodpod selber bauen????*

Grad mal rumgesucht weil ichmir auch was bauen möchte und auf den post hier gestoßen.

Die Rutenhalter gibts immernoch im LIDL Onlineshop. vermute das is auch nichtmehr Aktionsabhängig und jederzeit bestellebar !


----------

